# Some quick tips on modifying textuers in eCabinets custom layout



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

.I share some tips on changing textures on your cabinets in eCabinets custom layout.
Be sure to like,share and comment. Don't forget to click on the subscribe button to subscribe to my channel to get all of my latest tips and tricks


----------

